# blood worms as food 4 tads?



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

i was feedding my fish bloodworms this evening, and i was just curious if anyone thought my tads might enjoy a little.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you offer bloodworms you need to really watch the water quality for the tadpoles. Bloodworms can really crash the water quality in a small container otherwise they are fine. If you have access to live blackworms they work a lot better. 


Ed


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I know some of the tadpoles like the thumbnails really seem to go for the extra protien...


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

We use frozen bloodworms along with a _Spirulina_ based feed and have not have any problem with water fouling. We keep the tads individually in 2 cup volume containers and change the water and feed them twice a week. I agree with Corey (KeroKero) that the extra protein helps with the "thumbnails" a lot in terms of getting them to metamorphose larger. 

Christina


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

So the secret to your monster thumbs is out :twisted: I remember a fant that Todd brought to IAD one year... people couldn't understand that they actually got that big :shock:


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

If you are worried about the water quality you could always try blackworms. They are very similar to blood worms but not nearly as dirty.


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

didn't finish reading Eds post.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

I gave them each like two worms today. I figured that could not be too bad. I'll look tomarrow to see if they even liked it. It has been hard to tell so far how much they have actually been eating, but I have offered them several different things now. Thank you


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Any one ever try live black worms?? They should probably keep better in the tad's water if not eaten right away. Their really easy to keep alive too. 
Brian


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the exact same feeding resources as christina hanson and never have had any problems with the water becoming foul. I dont even do water changes at all through the entire tadpole stage....Sara


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

With the blood worms it really depends on the size volume of the container and the amount used (and if you thaw in water and then pour them into the container). 
I have seen small containers (about 8 fl oz), foul fairly quickly when frozen bloodworms where used as a food source if overfed or the worms were thawed in water and poured into the container along with the resulting organics dissolved into the liquid. 

Ed


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

What about freeze dried blood worms? Would they provide any benefits for the tads? Will they foul up the water?


----------

